# Fluval Edge



## leestaite (Mar 3, 2011)

I am thinking of getting of getting a fluval edge (23 litres) and once i've comleted a fishless cycle with it I want to get a black moor goldfish and a panda moor goldfish along with some other fish. (Their website recomends keeping gold fish in this tank)
I was just wondering if this was a good idea.
Would also be grateful if you could give me ideas about other fish I could keep with them.
Oh, I also want to plant hornwort and java ferns.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The tank is actually too small to hold anything in the way of goldfish except babies.you are dealing with approx. 7 gallons. Think 15 -20 gallons minimum for each goldfish
Goldfish are notorious for digging up and eating the plants. Hornwort is a picky plant in that it likes a certain amount of light. However it would make good salad for the goldies. 
Java fern might work if you really tied them down hard or perhaps planted them in a pot with lots of gravel. it is hard to be sure what the fish will do.
I would use such a small tank for a few fish that can tolerate room temperature water such as a few danios or guppies or perhaps 4-5 female bettas.
make sure the temperature is relatively the same all the time.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

just to let you know about the fluval edge.

they are right buggers to clean lol and goldfish are too big for it, but u could house a small shoal of danios.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

or shrimp shrimp work well


----------

